# Weeping Cherry Log



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

My neighbor decided to cut down a beautiful cherry tree he had in his backyard over the winter. He knows I make boxes and things and asked if I wanted it. I didn't want to see it go to the dump so I said sure. I have never dried my own lumber before and am kind of clueless.

I have read about it, but I figured a lot of folks on here do it so I would get the pointers from the pro's. I know there are blogs and such on here but I thought I would share the pics of the logs and see where you guys could lead me.

Thanks ahead of time for any help you may be able to give me.




























The log is about 2ft tall and about 20 inches at it's widest point. I think the log has a lot of potential since it will be mostly crotch wood if I don't destroy it. I was thinking I should cut slabs with my chainsaw but I want to wait for advice first.

Thanks, 
Joey


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Joey,

I just today cut up a redbud piece on the bandsaw but its much smaller than that piece you have. If you use a chainsaw, you will lose a bit more due to the kerf of the chainsaw blade. If you have access to someone with a big bandsaw or if you live near a mill, maybe they could do it for you. It's all I can do to cut a 6'' wide log…thats the limit of my bandsaw. Anyway, I am sure you will find a solution here at L.J.'s.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Get some of this stuff http://www.uccoatings.com/Products/Anchorseal?gclid=CImjwu4768CFUZN4AodjJvYA

I have read the latex paint also works.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Fellow LJ Darren Nelson has plans that work great at www.nelsonwoodworks.biz


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a cherry burl to cut into um? How do we cut this kind of wood up is a good subject. I just got a 6" riser & blades for my 14" jet bandsaw so now I can cut 12" logs. Log sleds that hold the log steady and adjust with each pass works great. But what is the best way to make boards out of logs like this, I hope to find some info here too.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I would find a local sawmill (could be bandsaw mill) in your area and have them cut it up for you so you can sticker it for drying for a year or so. The guy at the sawmill will probably know how to get the most out of the crotch, which would be quite nice for a number of projects. I doubt it would cost much for such a small piece. You might also learn something watching how he does it.

One thing that could go wrong cost wise using a mill is the likelyhood of hidden nails and such that are usually found in urban trees. I ruined a bandsaw blade on some Sycamore my son cut down in at his place. It is my understanding that bandsaw mills charge for ruined blades. I guess they can check with a metal detector wand, but I understand that it is not 100% reliable. You might want to ask about that before getting the work done.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

There are lotsa links to make a sled for your band saw, and slice your own lumber, then like Mike said, sticker and dry it for a while


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. I don't have a band saw so that is out. I spoke to the only person I know in the area with a band saw mill and he says it's a rather short log to try and cut. He is gonna get back to me the next time he is cutting and we will go from there. For now I just sealed the ends and set it aside. I am still considering just cutting slabs with my chainsaw, but it's been a while since I have had to do any precise cutting with one, so I am a little weary of doing that. I think I will just sit on it for a little while and see what options become available.

Thanks again.

Joey


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

if you are going to use a chain saw, get a rip chain….yes, they make rip chains for chain saws. too bad you are not close to sewanee, we would put in on my mill and make lots of sawdust!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Go ahead an get the bark off, and don't put it in direct sunlight. Too hot too quick and you'll have firewood.
Bill


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

You don't need a ripping chain to cut it with a chainsaw. I have cut slabs with full comp standard chain and ripping chain. The ripping chain is slightly faster and smoother in my use, but not so much so that I'd run out and buy some just to cut up one log.

If you must buy new chain, get something like a half-skip chisel chain or just chisel chain in general which can be bought at a store instead of ordering online. I've cut slabs with pretty much everything besides full house and I end up having to clean up the faces of the wood regardless of what I use.

Remember to sharpen your teeth and keep the bar heavily-oiled. If you've got a smaller saw, you're going to have to see-saw the bar to remove the chips from the cut properly.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

I cut logs in half 1st to get them in my band saw. This also helps them dry with minimal checking. I draw a line down thru middle. And cut away. Fun for a few times but gets old quick.

Cut it long ways just to see what you got and let it dry. Wet wood is easier to cut


----------

